# New wade light



## HamptonT12 (Sep 21, 2014)

Got this light a couple weeks ago. It's a 3000 lumen cool white led chip that runs off a 10aph 12v and draws about 1.6 amps. Made in Texas by a guy named Jerry who does great work. Check it out.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Now that's cool!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got a contact #, website or email for Jerry in Texas?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I think this person selling this light is Jerry Storz. The phone number is in the first photo and it looks to be (361) 935-1249 although the #4 is tough to make out.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Night Wing said:


> I think this person selling this light is Jerry Storz. The phone number is in the first photo and it looks to be (361) 935-1249 although the #4 is tough to make out.



...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am looking to get into wading and gigging. How do you carry this is at a backpack type to carry?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I found it on Google. Didn't think to look on the photo! Duh...


----------



## HamptonT12 (Sep 21, 2014)

Jerry Storz is the man. He does awesome work and backs up all of his work. Went last night and saw two fish, stuck one and the other spooked. The water was as clear as can be and I could have spotted them from 20 yards.. If they were there that is!! Here's is number (361) 935-1249 give his a shout and I can assure you that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

HamptonT12 said:


> Jerry Storz is the man. He does awesome work and backs up all of his work. Went last night and saw two fish, stuck one and the other spooked. The water was as clear as can be and I could have spotted them from 20 yards.. If they were there that is!! Here's is number (361) 935-1249 give his a shout and I can assure you that you won't be disappointed.


How much did it cost ?


----------



## JuanC (Sep 18, 2014)

Picked up a light from Jerry also. The light setup cost $150 or you could buy just the head for $85 I believe.


----------



## HamptonT12 (Sep 21, 2014)

JuanC is correct. If you buy from him already wired and on PVC it's $150. I ordered the light on it's own, wired and rigged it up myself, and payed $90. Other than that the only somewhat pricy thing to buy is the battery.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

HamptonT12 said:


> JuanC is correct. If you buy from him already wired and on PVC it's $150. I ordered the light on it's own, wired and rigged it up myself, and payed $90. Other than that the only somewhat pricy thing to buy is the battery.


Will a standard 12v marine battery work with this light ?


----------



## HamptonT12 (Sep 21, 2014)

Any 12v will work. How many amps the battery is will determine how long you'll be able to run it. Mine is a 10 amp gel cell and I can run it for around 6 hours no problem.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

HamptonT12 said:


> Any 12v will work. How many amps the battery is will determine how long you'll be able to run it. Mine is a 10 amp gel cell and I can run it for around 6 hours no problem.


10-4 Thanks


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

BUMP for updates....looking to upgrade this spring as I am tired of lugging my 50W around in the water. I know this one won't be as bright as what I am used to but it looks promising.


----------

